# What Car Will I Be In?



## amtraknovi (Mar 20, 2012)

Just looked at my tickets recently for an upcoming trip, my first, on The Canadian!	We have a Cabin for 2 in Car 39, Bedroom B.

From what I can tell, I should be angling to get into bedroom F in a Manour Car, or Bedroom B in the Park Car.

Anyone have advice on which room/car is best? I think I am going to call soon and see about moving.


----------



## amtraknovi (Mar 20, 2012)

amtraknovi said:


> Just looked at my tickets recently for an upcoming trip, my first, on The Canadian!	We have a Cabin for 2 in Car 39, Bedroom B.
> 
> From what I can tell, I should be angling to get into bedroom F in a Manour Car, or Bedroom B in the Park Car.
> 
> Anyone have advice on which room/car is best? I think I am going to call soon and see about moving.


Called them up, looks like I am in the Park Car, bedroom B. From what I have heard the good thing about B is it does not share a wall with any other unit, but does not have a shower in that car.

Wonder also about the general noise and traffic level? Should I try to move to an "F" in the Ma


----------



## OBS (Mar 21, 2012)

I think that is an ideal location for the proximity to the dome. I don't see noise or traffic being an issue any more than any other sleeper. jmho


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2012)

For some reason I misread the subtitle as saying "Cardinal" and thought to myself "Well now, there's an easy question to answer!".


----------



## amtraknovi (Mar 24, 2012)

OBS said:


> I think that is an ideal location for the proximity to the dome. I don't see noise or traffic being an issue any more than any other sleeper. jmho


Agree, I think we are going to just keep the Park Car, Room B. Will be nice to be the "center" of all the action on the train I think. Hopefully it is one of the renovated Park Cars.

Funny, I was able to learn the details of every minor thing before my first LD trip on AMTRAK, have found no one discussing their experience after having stayed in the Park Car for The Canadian


----------



## yarrow (Mar 24, 2012)

amtraknovi said:


> Hopefully it is one of the renovated Park Cars.


from what i have been able to learn, the desecrated park cars are not yet in service but are to be used when the deluxe class is rolled out. i believe i have read that mere sleeper plus folks will still be able to access the park car though perhaps the butler that goes with deluxe will make us feel unwelcome.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 24, 2012)

Ryan said:


> For some reason I misread the subtitle as saying "Cardinal" and thought to myself "Well now, there's an easy question to answer!".


Don't feel bad - you're not the only one! :wacko:


----------



## amtraknovi (Apr 22, 2012)

yarrow said:


> 1332631942[/url]' post='356009']
> 
> 
> amtraknovi said:
> ...



Had a renovated Revelstoke Park and it was greatNew leathers seats in the rooms and lounge area as well as carpet, paint etc The attendant said the new deluxe cars are in serious delay in Wisconsin due to fitting issues with the components, they apparently assumed all the park cars were uniform but they are unique enough to make all of the pre fab interiors not fit together right.


----------

